# Gelo: Bragança a congelar... Janeiro 2007



## Brigantia (27 Jan 2007 às 16:42)

O centro de Bragança nestes dias fica ainda mais lindo...


















O Rio Fervença no seu melhor... 

















































As vistas de quem está em Bragança nestes dias são fantásticas...a Serra da Sanabria como todos gostamos de a ver...












Ontem Bragança atingiu 6 graus negativos...





A manterem-se estas temperaturas o cenário ficará ainda mais maravilhoso e Bragança terá ainda mais encanto.


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 16:54)

*Re: Bragança a congelar...*

Espectáculo de fotos  Aquele gelo todo na taça é um perigo  

Amanhã se as temperaturas descerem o suficiente, também vou tentar acordar cedo para tirar umas fotos.


----------



## ACalado (27 Jan 2007 às 18:17)

*Re: Bragança a congelar...*

bom registro


----------



## Angelstorm (27 Jan 2007 às 18:33)

*Re: Bragança a congelar...*


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2007 às 18:40)

*Re: Bragança a congelar...*

Temos artista! 
Impressionante aquele chafariz


----------



## Santos (27 Jan 2007 às 19:49)

*Re: Bragança a congelar...*



Brigantia disse:


> O centro de Bragança nestes dias fica ainda mais lindo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lindas fotos de uma linda (muita linda) cidade


----------



## Dan (27 Jan 2007 às 20:00)

*Re: Bragança a congelar...*

Boas fotos  

Muito gelo


----------

